# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  nieregularna praca serca (skan EKG)

## sorkaan

Zauważyłem jakieś 4 miesiące temu nieregularne bicie. czasem jakby moje serce zapomniało o jednym uderzeniu i zaraz pojawiają się dwa kolejne.Teraz jakby bije normalnie ale cały czas je czuje . Zazwyczaj objawy nasilają się wieczorem.
To jest mój skan EKG , niestety będąc u lekarza nie miałem objawów.Ale wprawne oko może coś wyłapie. Pozdrawiam i proszę o odpowiedz 
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/4...ce22022011.jpg

----------

